
Ask HN: Is there a place to see my final YC application after submission? - liamneesonsarm
I made a few updates to my application on the night of the deadline, but didn&#x27;t copy my changes over to a doc. Is there some place to see the application I submitted?
======
grimmfang
Yes, YC should have sent you a email with your final submission.

~~~
liamneesonsarm
I got the email after the final submission, but made updates even after the
final submission.

